# RCI Last Minute Inventory is way down since "enhancements"



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't think this belongs in Sightings/ Distressed, which is for the benefit of TUG members to catch a great exchange, and that is why I am putting it here.  If the mods choose to move it, everyone won't see it that is interested in what is happening with RCI.  But do what you must.  

We have been watching for last minute exchanges for a July trip, and we have never had such a difficult time using our blue weeks for these last minute trips.  I was confident that I would find something.  

Today I thought I would just check everything in July: 

All of my weeks, red and blue, are showing 2,301 weeks available for exchange.  Sounds good, doesn't it?  But guess how many are in the U.S.  *Only 157!  157 of 2,301 last minute weeks*.  I found that interesting, especially when others have mentioned on various threads that last minute trips are virtually gone from RCI.


----------



## jamstew (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Cindy -- I get 155 US weeks of 2298 total for July against my deposits (all red).


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Jul 1, 2009)

*RCI July Weeks Inventory (Instant Exchange)*

Hi Cindy,

Back in the day, I seem to remember RCI referred to the 45 Day Window as "Instant Exchange." The purpose was to level the playing field. All weeks owners could grab what ever inventory was available first come first serve regardless of what they were search with.

On 6/27/09 my 2007 3-BR BLUE BI Unit on the NC outerbanks pulled a 2-BR Gatlinburg Townsquare for August 7, 2009 (but I had deposited the trade week on 1/8/07 and I had initiated the search for (two resorts in Florida back in February, 2009.) only a few weeks ago. [In that particular situation the earlier deposit and early start of the search must have raised the power of my search resulting in my capturing a Gold Crown Resort.


About 7:45 P.M. EST tonight I did a search against current inventory available on RCI using a 2008 1-BR Blue Week that I had deposited back in April of 2007.  Under the old system that should have been a lot of hits because the power indicated was over 103,000.

Only 149 are in the US the rest are all over the world.

A 1-BR Blue Green Gold Crown came up in Vegas (but could not drill down because the site was locked up.) Everybody and his brother must be on-line trying to get a hit!  

My area of interest would be within 200 miles of Charlotte, NC.

1) Just pulled up a 3-BR Village at Palmetto Dunes, Hilton Head for 18 July.

2) Just pulled up a 2-BR Tidewater Plantation, North Myrtle Beach, SC.

Dave


----------



## donnaval (Jul 1, 2009)

Cindy--I've found the same thing to be true.  I just posted quite a long diatribe about it in the "RCI Strategies" thread.  The lack of exchanges is definitely imposed by RCI--you can see many more last-minute exchanges through Points (at a bargain) than you can with a blue week (at full freight).  It is very discouraging.

Edited to add: At this moment, a quick look for availability in July for Northeast US Maine to Maryland, using my blue week, shows nothing.  On the points account, the same search pulls up a studio at the Courtyard in Hyannis, a dump of a resort (with apologies to owners who like it!)  Why on earth can't my GC 2br see that exchange?


----------



## Mel (Jul 1, 2009)

Your GC can't see it because of the VEP filter.  The Points filter is set fairly low, because points members pay a lower fee for lower demand weeks.  

While a points search may pull more exchanges, I wonder about the quality of those exchanges - are they all low VEP weeks?

RCI's rentals could be part of the problem, but the economy could also be a culprit.  A disproportional number of timeshares (and owners) are in the US.  In a "normal" year, a certain percentage of those owners book trips out of the country.  This year, more people are staying closer to home.  I would expect little availability at resorts that are close to major population centers (all of the northeast, for example), because so many people can drive to those resorts.  You should still see cancelations at the last minute, but those are probably snapped up by broad ongoing searches, as well as people running searches as they hit the spacebank.

It is also quite possible that people who have been laid off, or are between jobs may be using their timeshares - they've already paid for the week, there is no issue with taking "time off," so why not?  If they can avoid running the AC for a week, and lower their electric bill, it may be cheaper than staying home!

Remember also that we have just recently hit the peak of summer school vacations.  Many areas have been out since the beginning of June, but some school systems only just finished (our last day was Friday the 26th).  When the September weeks hit the 45 day mark, if they are still that low, they I will begin to wonder.


----------



## philemer (Jul 1, 2009)

Mel said:


> The Points filter is set fairly low, because points members pay a lower fee for lower demand weeks.



This is not true, according to Madge. Our former RCI guru said that all Points accts. were set at a mid-level VEP. So they will miss some top-rated weeks and some really low-rated ones. But they will see a lot of weeks, normally. Of course, it's possible that things could have changed since she made that statement.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 2, 2009)

The 45 day window is the foundation of value for blue weeks.  RCI's own materials provided to developers for sales used to push that.  It is part of what made the business plan of resorts work.

Giving outsiders such as Points members and general public renters access to Weeks last minute inventory but NOT opening that inventory to bona fide Weeks members in their own system is just mind boggling.  RCI is way off the reservation on this one.  It is a dagger pointed right at the heart of Weeks resorts.  And they are backstabbing resorts when they themselves for a long time promoted resorts selling to off season owners specifically for using the 45-day window.  When 2011 m/f bills go out, resorts are going to see a lot of blue week bailout from this.  They need to act NOW proactively and defend themselves against RCI's moves by jumping (yes totally jumping, not just dual affiliation) to II and by thoroughly educating members about independent exchange companies.


----------



## donnaval (Jul 2, 2009)

> Your GC can't see it because of the VEP filter. The Points filter is set fairly low, because points members pay a lower fee for lower demand weeks.



But up until the "enhancement," I regularly saw this resort with my blue week.  And it was my understanding that VEP filtering was one of the things that disappeared at the 45-day window.

The weeks available through the points account were definitely not all low-rated resorts.  Last night, I saw Samoset Resort (GC) and the Blue/Green Atlantic City resort (can't remember the name, also GC) with points.  The Samoset was a 1-br.  The Atlantic City was a studio.  Both were available for two weekends from now, a tad over 14 days.  My blue week saw neither of these.

Last-minute trades I made in the past were definitely not VEP-filtered--I traded into unrated resorts on more than one occasion.

I agree that various factors are contributing to a lower number of exchanges available overall.  But that doesn't change the fact that only a fraction of that smaller number are being made available to weeks owners who could formerly find a last-minute exchange.


----------



## happymum (Jul 2, 2009)

donnaval said:


> you can see many more last-minute exchanges through Points (at a bargain) than you can with a blue week (at full freight).



I am finding last minute Points units WAY down over previous years, also.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 2, 2009)

Could be that it's summer right now, but it still seems less, and it's not necessarily populating at the 1:00 a.m. Eastern Time, I noticed.  That makes it harder to watch, when the listings post arbitrarily.  I have to watch way too often.


----------



## tombo (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree with a previous poster, it is currently summer vacation and you would expect to see very little last call inventory because few weeks at any location go unexchanged this time of year. Everyone around (including myself) has been looking for months to confirm good summer exchanges and are now looking for cheap last minute summer getaways while the kids are out of school.

If last call inventory doesn't pick up in September and October then the villanous RCI is up to more evildoings. If the typical fall seasonal last call rebound in August occurs as expected, then this was simply an annual event, not an RCI enhancement created problem.  If there is no recovery of inventory this fall then bring out the pitchforks and torches and resume the RCI enhancement hate party blaming RCI for everything from reducing your weeks trading power, to lack of exchange inventory, lack of last call inventory, using deposits to fill their excessive rental inventory, the recession, unemployment, inflation, and global warming.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 2, 2009)

All I can say is, compare to II's summer sightings, which I posted just a smidgen today, Tombo.  There are more Orlando weeks in II right now than RCI has for the entire country.  And which company is supposedly bigger?  Tombo, if you don't have access to II, I will be happy to give you my log-in information, so you can see for yourself what a vast difference there is between the two.  

Geez, I think you are proving to be very argumentative in these RCI threads, and it's actually getting more ridiculous each post, defending RCI in such a way.   I have a lot of respect for you, so no hard feelings, but it seems that you don't want to look at the facts. 

I should post all of the Orlando listings II has for the next six weeks.  It's an amazing list........and sure there will be studios, but RCI had a total of 155 weeks  in the ENTIRE COUNTRY yesterday for July.

And to let you know that I am not trying to rile people, I just find it hard to believe that no one is cancelling anything and there are that many more last-minute weeks in II than RCI.  I am saying there is something wrong with RCI, perhaps a major computer issue they are overlooking.  

Today I was looking at a resort in California, on RCI. and the week was showing available in the list by date, which was the third week of July, and then when I clicked to look at the unit's size, the date disappeared.  Then I searched again, the date of July was there again, clicked on it, again it wasn't there, just dates in November 2009 and after.  Something is very wrong with weeks, and it isn't wrong in RCI Points on the weeks side, and the two are showing very different stuff.


----------



## Carol C (Jul 2, 2009)

philemer said:


> This is not true, according to Madge. Our former RCI guru said that all Points accts. were set at a mid-level VEP.



Guru?


----------



## donnaval (Jul 2, 2009)

Okay, last night using points I looked for Williamsburg for July check-in, and at various times saw these *weeks* exchanges:

Greensprings Plantation
Kings Creek Plantation
Powhattan

NONE of these ever showed up for my weeks account.  Not a one of them. 

I don't want to go to Williamsburg, this was just a mini test.  I just figured that I might have a shot at seeing something there that my blue week *should* be able to pull.  

Something is wrong.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 2, 2009)

*An R. C. I. Policy Problem Or An R. C. I. Web Site Problem ?*




donnaval said:


> Something is wrong.


Do you suppose it's a deliberate policy change over at RCI, or just 1 more example of their infamous dicey web site's poor functionality ? 

I mean, what if you call up RCI 45 days before check-in & ask for a small-blue-for-large-red exchange over the phone ? 

Will they say that's no longer available ? 

Or will they say _Sure Thing_ & apologize for your being unable to do the exchange via Internet ? 

One way or another, they need to move that stale 45-day inventory before the check-in dates come & go with nobody checking in. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## steved2psi (Jul 2, 2009)

*Showing 443 for July now*

I have 6 different weeks deposited and all are pulling the same number.  Then I see 30+ hawaii click that to see, hit the back button and the weeks now vary by unit with either 217 or 442 units.  So, I hit "refresh", and the Fall Creek l/o's show 442 and the 2br Twin Rivers shows 442.  My unscientific conclusion is RCI blows.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 2, 2009)

Me, too, and a whole bunch are Hawaii.  RCI is updating their system at different/ varied times of day.  Some days are really bad, while other days are good.

I still see WAY different inventory in the weeks side of points.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 2, 2009)

At least one contributing factor is that the inventory is not bulk-loaded overnight as it used to be.  This, combined with the fact that anyone can see last-minute stuff, means that it's really hard to spot, because you always have to be looking.  If you want to use a blue week for last-minute travel, and have a good idea of area (and general dates) you might be well-served to initiate an ongoing search before the 45-day window opens, so that you've got a better chance of catching one.

I have also read some discussions (perhaps OT) about other "unusual" features of searching RCI in the current glitchy interface that can lead to more inventory than appears to be there at first glance.


----------



## Pit (Jul 2, 2009)

So, if you see something in Points and put it hold, then call RCI and ask to make the exchange with your Weeks week instead of your Points points, will they let you do it? 

What could be better than raiding weeks with points, and then changing back to weeks? That's like getting the same exchange twice, for the price of one.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm seeing 400+ in US now too---looks like 10:00 AM is the new 1:00 AM, at least for today.


----------



## donnaval (Jul 2, 2009)

No, they won't let you put a hold on in points and then use a week to confirm it.  They say they are "different systems" and it can't be done.  Weeks VCs have no access to your points account, and vice-versa.  

Part of the fun (for me) of making last-minute exchanges was finding someplace I would not have ordinarily even thought of visiting.  Initiating an ongoing search might work, but it sure won't be as much fun!  

I guess RCI figures, silly me, to want to have fun with my timeshares.  Sigh.


----------



## tombo (Jul 2, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> All I can say is, compare to II's summer sightings, which I posted just a smidgen today, Tombo.  There are more Orlando weeks in II right now than RCI has for the entire country.  And which company is supposedly bigger?  Tombo, if you don't have access to II, I will be happy to give you my log-in information, so you can see for yourself what a vast difference there is between the two.
> 
> Geez, I think you are proving to be very argumentative in these RCI threads, and it's actually getting more ridiculous each post, defending RCI in such a way.   I have a lot of respect for you, so no hard feelings, but it seems that you don't want to look at the facts.
> 
> ...




I have never seen a lot of last call inventory in RCI during May, June,July, or August. I am just surprised that so many expect to see a lot of great last call inventory during this time of the year. Either my memory is failing me or this is about the same amount that I used to see. On the other hand I always see almost anything I want in last call for September and October which is a great time to travel without the kids.

Everyone here is either correct that RCI is screwing us more than they used to, or there are enough people posting negative posts to make me start thinking something is rotten in Denmark. Ya'll are making me get worried even though I have not personally had RCI do anything to me or my trades that I haven't felt was appropriate. I have had problems with RCI's policies through the years (especially letting points raid weeks inventory), and I have been disappointed that I couldn't get some trade I would like to have gotten, but overall I have been a happy RCI member.....  

I could be wrong but why is it that I didn't dislike RCI before I started reading these posts? Why did I feel that an RCI membership was a good deal for the money until I starting hearing complaint after complaint? 

To me it is kind of like global warming. Until everyone started the doomsday predictions everything was fine. Now even though nobody can prove for sure that we are causing global warming (yes there are scientists on both sides of the debate), there are people panicking and demanding change before it is too late. There was a time when my city was in the ocean which is currently 300 miles away (you can tell from the marine fossils found in the area). That previous global warming and polar cap meltdown happened withut a single fossil fuel burning machine existing. If we had been around then I am sure that some would have blamed that one on us too. Could global warming just be a trend rather than man made? Did man cause the ice age? No one can tell you for sure what is causing the current temperature increases. There is always reason to watch, listen, and be open to possibilities on both sides of most debates, not simply accept the demise of anything just because a lot of people say so.

To me it has yet to be proven that the recent enhancement is the end of RCI's value to members, but if you read enough of the theories here (with no actual proof) you will start to believe it. I have yet to give up on RCI since I have gotten two good trades since the enhancement. I am the voice that tells you not to panic because RCI is still a good deal for the money IMO. You need a voice like mine to calm the fears generated by the loud complaints of many. I am the person telling you that the sky is just fine when all around you there are people yelling that the sky is falling. If I get blindsided and a piece of the sky hits me on the head I will quickly join the rest and loudly proclaim that the sky is in fact falling. Until it happens to me I will remain calm and hope that the status quo to remains the same, or at least close to the same.

I would love to look at II's availability to see if it is currently better. I am not tied at the hip to RCI and I own several dually affiliated resorts. The main reason I hope RCI remains a good option for me is because I only have 2 resorts that are II only, and both have rented for a good price every year so depositing them has never really been an option I needed. On the other hand I have many more resorts that only trade with RCI which on occasion  don't rent (more this year than usual), and I have to deposit them with RCI last minute or I will lose them. RCI has been my exchange company of choice due to resort affilliation and so I have made it work to my advantage very well through the years.

I have tried not to be a member of both and if I only joined one RCI has been the obvious choice because of the weeks I own. If II proves superior I might have to bite the bullet and join both. I would love to take you up on the opportunity to peruse II.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Mel (Jul 2, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I should post all of the Orlando listings II has for the next six weeks.  It's an amazing list........and sure there will be studios, but RCI had a total of 155 weeks  in the ENTIRE COUNTRY yesterday for July..


But the "numbers" RCI is showing don't really tell you anything - they tell you how many resorts have units available for how many units SIZES and dates.  I don't know how II resports the number of units available, and whether it does it the same way, but if RCI's availability is more concentrated in specific resorts, it might appear to have less availability.  

If RCI has 300 2BR units available in 4 resorts, plus 200 1BR units in 5 resorts, all for a single date.  That would appear as 9 units available, with more 1BR than 2BR.  If II had similar availability - 300 2BR units spread over 12 resorts, and 200 1BR in 6 resorts - if they report that same way as RCI, it still looks like twice as much available (18 units), with twice as may 2BR as 1BR.

When I look at any specific Date at Orange Lake West Village, the most I will ever see available is 4 units - one of each size.  

Try this - pick a large resort of your choice, run a search for only that resort for the largest unit size.  In most cases you will see only 1 unit available for each check-in date, unless they show multiple configurations (pl/fk for example).  I did notice an interesting change with the "resort ID search" when looking of Orange Lake.  I used 0670, the code for West Village, and it showed ALL 4 portions of the Orlando resort.



> And to let you know that I am not trying to rile people, I just find it hard to believe that no one is cancelling anything and there are that many more last-minute weeks in II than RCI.  I am saying there is something wrong with RCI, perhaps a major computer issue they are overlooking.
> 
> Today I was looking at a resort in California, on RCI. and the week was showing available in the list by date, which was the third week of July, and then when I clicked to look at the unit's size, the date disappeared.  Then I searched again, the date of July was there again, clicked on it, again it wasn't there, just dates in November 2009 and after.  Something is very wrong with weeks, and it isn't wrong in RCI Points on the weeks side, and the two are showing very different stuff.


I think you've nailed it.  The computer interface is screwed up.  I do sort of like the enhanced search feature, but it is worthless if it isn't really showing us everything that is available.  When this enhanced interface was introduced, there were major time-lag issues.  They solved those, but what did they have to do to accomplish that.  They can't afford to allow us direct access to the database, so they have a computer system we log into that interfaces with the database, and every time we initiate a search it has to connect to that database again, polling for all the availability.  While it's neat seeing "everything" that is available, I would be willing to forgo that if we could input all our search details and THEN check the availability.

Even so, I think this enhanced search may also be responsible for some of the reduced availability (the reduced availability as seen within points - not an explanation for what seems to be missing on the weeks side).  

When RCI introduced online searching, it became easier for us to find interesting exchanges.  We saw when larger units were available, rather than relying on a VC to tell us that, even though we only need a 1BR, there is a 3BR penthouse unit available.  How many of us selected larger units, deciding to enjoy the larger space?

A few months ago, if we wanted to see everything available over the course of the summer, it required a series of searches, which took time.  As a result, many did not bother checking places they were not already thinking of going.  But with this new search, we get a sense of all that is available when we initiate our search.  If we know we want to travel a specific month, we can see everything available that month all at once.  The website does a better job of what the VC should have been doing all along - and what we have always hated the VC for doing: offering other options when what we really wanted isn't available.  Perhaps with this new interface, more members are in fact exchanging their weeks.

Maybe RCI jumped the gun on an enhanced website that doesn't really work the way they hoped (or maybe they do want it to work this way - I hope not).  It is in fact NOT in RCI's best interest to make these last-minute exchange only available to points members, unless we assume they are trying to cause more weeks owners to be unable to exchange at all.  Might be a good strategy to force everyone to points, but the conversion money goes to the resorts, not RCI.  RCI only wins if ALL resorts convert at least one member to points, so they can eliminate the 45-day cheap exchanges altogether.

If anything, as more resorts join points, if RCI is running the program they way they claim (last minute weeks for 9000 are only available at non-points resorts), the availability for weeks owner should INCREASE, while it decreases for points members.


----------



## donnaval (Jul 2, 2009)

I just did another search with weeks, and all of a sudden there are lots of nice exchanges!  The problem is, every single one I click on says "Sorry, your transaction cannot be completed at this time."  Are they really there?

Edited to add:  Guess not, none of them are showing in points.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 2, 2009)

I think if you log out and back in again, you might see them.  I don't know if that will help or not.  It times you out after a few minutes, but still lets you do certain things.


----------



## djyamyam (Jul 2, 2009)

Mel said:


> I think you've nailed it.  The computer interface is screwed up....When this enhanced interface was introduced, there were major time-lag issues.  They solved those, but what did they have to do to accomplish that.  .



So after calling web support once again on another phantom week, I had a good conversation with one of the techs which does explain few things.  

With the enhancement, RCI underestimated the server space needed, which resulted in the significant slowness of the website immediately after the enhancement.  So what RCI did is buy a bunch of new servers and put them in.  However, in doing so, disrupted a lot of the linkages that were tied between the mainframe and the interface.  As a result, we're getting the glitches that we are.  

The phantom weeks issue, he's said the "official RCI line" is that they are "stale-dated weeks" as opposed to phantom.  Some small amount of weeks are becoming available on a daily basis but get snapped up quickly but the system doesn't refresh quickly enough to remove them from the the website (but are gone from their mainframe).  He also understands that these are highly desireable weeeks and should theoretically be matched to ongoing searches but why they aren't, he didn't know why.


----------



## irish (Jul 2, 2009)

WOW it's so easy to blame a computer glich EVERYTIME there is a problem with RCI. can you say B--- S--- !! JMO


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 2, 2009)

irish said:


> WOW it's so easy to blame a computer glich EVERYTIME there is a problem with RCI. can you say B--- S--- !! JMO



Yeah, I kinda feel that way too.  

The guides didn't know that the trading power of 200,000 weeks in their system was re-evaluated.  That's ridiculous, too.  They kept saying, "Trading power is set at the time of deposit."  Yada Yada Yada....


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 3, 2009)

Mel said:


> But the "numbers" RCI is showing don't really tell you anything - they tell you how many resorts have units available for how many units SIZES and dates.  I don't know how II resports the number of units available, and whether it does it the same way, but if RCI's availability is more concentrated in specific resorts, it might appear to have less availability.



II shows just one week available, also, even if there are 20.  There was considerable inventory again today for II for the next 45 days, and RCI has almost nothing, compared to II.  It's not like there is a lot for Last Call, either.  

I do not understand RCI and used to be a fan.  I thought all of those people were nuts, complaining about RCI, and I always liked RCI better.  Now I have changed my opinion.  If they have computer issues, they ought to resolve them.


----------



## Transit (Jul 3, 2009)

Last call fror Orlando is dismal.I can usually grab something usefull but there is not alot going on there.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 3, 2009)

RCI has been degrading the 45 day window for several years.  What was done recently was just the latest incremental installment.  The most disturbing (and indeed fraudulent) aspect of what people are seeing is that Points can see much more in the WEEKS 45 day inventory that actual Weeks members can see IN THEIR OWN SYSTEM.  Why in the world should Weeks members see less in their OWN system than Points outsiders?

What people should have taken more note of is when RCI quietly dropped all mention of the 45 day window in its materials.  That should have been a big clue as to where they are going.  The 45 day window used to be a major point in the materials RCI provided developers to help sell timeshares.  RCI itself created the expectation of a decent chance at this inventory for blue week owners in the Weeks system.  Now RCI is pulling the rug out from under these members, and by extension, the HOA's which depend on their maintenance fees.  By screwing blue week owners in the  Weeks system to give preference to Points and Rentals, RCI has in effect declared war on their Weeks resort affiliates, and those affiliates should fight back by fleeing into the arms of II and by widely promoting use of independent exchange companies.  RCI has shown it is simply no longer a reliable partner for its resort affiliates.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 3, 2009)

*RCI's conspiracy to skrew the weeks members with points*

I agree that RCI is letting points members steal weeks for 6500-9000 in the 45day window and this really undercuts weeks members MF but if they really wanted to do it more effectively they would "enhance" the search abilities for points members.  If RCI wants points members to "steal" from weeks they should make finding the inventory easier for both searches for points and weeks resorts.  It's annoying to search area by area and I can hardly ever find anything let alone anything good.  The last call rentals are easier to search but it's not like they have a large inventory these days.


----------



## skimble (Jul 10, 2009)

Timeshare retailers- the biggies (Hilton, Wyndham, associates of RCI Points, etc.) have been telling us for years all the ways that Points are going to be overshadowing or washing out Weeks altogether.  Might we be in the end times?

With such a prominent resale market and the challenges of a recession, retail sales of timeshares must be in the toilet.  Working with RCI to strengthen their product only serves to bolster credibility.  
When I went to a HGVC presentation recently, they explained how I could totally take advantage of the RCI Points inventory using HGVC points to grab multiple prime weeks using a VIP direct service to RCI.  
Wyndham has a VIP program, giving them more direct access to Weeks inventory.  

Blue weeks with the promise of a last minute prime grab is the old way of promoting off-season weeks.  I believe these days may be gone.  
And, I believe RCI is working with the developers to create better access to inventory for their clients.  
The promise of easy access to last minute inventory was the promise 20 years ago in the Weeks program; now (I believe) it's evolved into the promise of new-developer Points programs.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 10, 2009)

RCI has manipulated the relationship between Weeks and  Points from the beginning to cheat Weeks owners for the benefit of Points owners, and indeed, renters from the general public.  And, yes, there is an incestuous relationship between RCI and big developers, especially big developers which share a common ownership with RCI.  Unless there is some successful judicial or legislative remedies to clean up these malpractices, RCI's manipulations are indeed likely to kill off their Weeks system.  Ironically, if it had not been for the parasitic relationship RCI created where Points is a blood sucking leech off of Weeks, Points would probably have succumbed to crib death.  It could not have stood on its own two feet without that parasitic relationship created by RCI.

Some of the Points / Weeks issues were in one of the two class actions, but not both, and did not remain after the two were consolidated.  I would love to see a state AG who has some staff who understand timeshare burn RCI a new one over this issue.  They richly deserve it.

The resorts which have a bullseye painted on them by RCI need to realize it and start migrating their exchange members to other exchange systems and to gear resales to own-to-use types.




skimble said:


> Timeshare retailers- the biggies (Hilton, Wyndham, associates of RCI Points, etc.) have been telling us for years all the ways that Points are going to be overshadowing or washing out Weeks altogether.  Might we be in the end times?
> 
> With such a prominent resale market and the challenges of a recession, retail sales of timeshares must be in the toilet.  Working with RCI to strengthen their product only serves to bolster credibility.
> When I went to a HGVC presentation recently, they explained how I could totally take advantage of the RCI Points inventory using HGVC points to grab multiple prime weeks using a VIP direct service to RCI.
> ...


----------



## geekette (Jul 10, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The guides didn't know that the trading power of 200,000 weeks in their system was re-evaluated.  That's ridiculous, too.  They kept saying, "Trading power is set at the time of deposit."  Yada Yada Yada....



I actually believe that the guides Don't Know.  They are trained in the Party Line and just like in the world, some people are unable to think for themselves.  

I think it's quite plausible that RCI does major crap to their website and tells front line staff the minimum:  It did not go well, there will be angry customers calling in. If they want the online price, give it to them, but don't offer it up front.

Can't imagine those poor folks get more info than that.


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 10, 2009)

skimble said:


> When I went to a HGVC presentation recently, they explained how I could totally take advantage of the RCI Points inventory using HGVC points to grab multiple prime weeks using a VIP direct service to RCI.


This is interesting.  I've never heard of it.  I thought HGVC just had a corporate RCI account vs. everyone having individual RCI accounts.  A "VIP direct service" sounds like an internal HGVC thing, not something to do with RCI.  How does it work?



skimble said:


> Wyndham has a VIP program, giving them more direct access to Weeks inventory.


Not at all, this must be a simple misunderstanding.  Wyndham's VIP program offers extra benefits to high-points owners (VIP levels) which affect how they may reserve vacations _internally_ within Wyndham.  It has absolutely nothing to do with RCI or RCI's exchange programs, RCI Weeks, etc.



skimble said:


> Blue weeks with the promise of a last minute prime grab is the old way of promoting off-season weeks.  I believe these days may be gone.


Maybe.  Or it's being presented in a different way with a lot more people able to access it.  For example, Bluegreen, WorldMark, Wyndham, HGVC and RCI Points owners may all request a last minute exchange, using only an off-season ("blue") week's number of points to confirm it if they're lucky enough to find what they want.  This means that in addition to all the blue week owners out there, red week points owners who want to stretch their points by booking last minute are also among those who are draining the last minute inventory in RCI.

The same thing has happened within some internal systems that used to offer lots of last minute reservations to their owners at "bonus time" rates.  As more people have learned to take advantage of it, available bonus inventory has shrunk.

Further, in the last year or two of this recession, it's gotten much more common for people to wait until the last minute to actually book a vacation, not knowing if they'd be able to afford to go and if they'll still have jobs.

It's really not surprising that last minute inventory is decreasing overall.  I'm actually surprised at the number of high-end resort weeks which have shown up for prime summer weeks this year in Sightings, late cancellations no doubt.  I really think that there are a _lot_ of factors besides the oft-mentioned rental outlets and apparent change in RCI's business plan which may _also_ heavily contribute to a decrease in last minute inventory.  JMO.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 10, 2009)

> using a VIP direct service to RCI.


This could be something as simple as "The HGVC/RCI Desk" that HGVC owners call when they wish to exchagne in RCI.  Remember: If a sales rep is telling you something, it almost certainly is less interesting in real life than it sounds.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 10, 2009)

*I'm still seeing many great last minute exchanges!*



Lisa P said:


> It's really not surprising that last minute inventory is decreasing overall.  I'm actually surprised at the number of high-end resort weeks which have shown up for prime summer weeks this year in Sightings, late cancellations no doubt.  I really think that there are a _lot_ of factors besides the oft-mentioned rental outlets and apparent change in RCI's business plan which may _also_ heavily contribute to a decrease in last minute inventory.  JMO.



I am surprised also at the last minute inventory I see on RCI.  Yes, I agree it has decreased overall and that you have to be ready to click on that hold or confirm button and watch when it's loaded after midnight; but there is some great stuff in some much sought-after areas.  I have seen many Gold Crown units that I never see in weeks or points.  They have been large units, 2, 3 and 4 bedroom.  

I agree that there are a lot of factors besides rentals and changes in the RCI business plan which may have contributed to a decrease in last minute inventory.  But if you're willing to work a little bit and stay up late, there is some great stuff still available each night.  Friends, family and myself have all benefited greatly from these last minute exchanges this past year (including after the recent enhancement; East Coast beach weeks included (Virginia Beach, Outer Banks, Hilton Head, Tybee Island, Nantucket, Ocean City).


----------

